# Are Plug-in Hybrids the Answer to Oil Dependency?



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Essay by David Sandlow, author of Freedom from Oil.

More...


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Whether oil is finite or infinite is irrelevant. DeBeers makes diamonds finite, just as the Saudis are right now with oil.

We can't be burning stuff anymore. The planet's equilibrium point is tipping.


----------



## Ken S (8 mo ago)

How did this thread get reactivated? At the time of the original post, David Sandlow's writing was current. By now, it's a bit dated.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

No idea. It somehow came up under "new posts" - I didn't look at the date, lol


----------

